# C'mere Deer



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

So after hearing all the stories and seein all the pics, I broke down and bought some C'mere deer. Just wonderin if anyone has some experienced advice on the best way to use it and get the most out of it. I have a feeling if I just pour it on the ground it will be gone in less than a day. I bought the powder type.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Not sure how to use it. I use the deer caine. The commercial shows the guy throwing the powder on a tree and letting it sit there.

I know the liquid deer caine is pretty simple to use. Ive used it for 2 yrs now and i only use it in two spots. YOu go and clear the grass/vegitation away and make say a 2 ft or so around area. Put some of the caine down and let it sit for a couple of seconds. THen put a bag of shelled corn down with some more canie on top of it.

Ive been doing this since april of last year and the deer are trained to go to those areas. I started in march putting out the caine and corn, caine once a month and the corn every other week, which i have bumped up to every week now with apples.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I found an old rotten stump and dumped about half the container on and around it. Got several good bucks on camera from it. The stump is now almost gone, its been about 3 weeks now.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have 10 to 1 success with shelled corn


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

With the combo last year, when I was up in the stand, the deer would start out by going to the corn/caine spot on my back side then cross the creek that my stand butts up against and hit the spot just to the right of my stand.
Long as i sat quietly, they never saw or smelled me.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I havent had much luck with c'mere deer,but very successful with shelled corn and apples/pears.


----------

